# Solder Practice



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I figured I would take some time and work on solder skills. Got better with each one, but in thinking a few more passive sessions before layout construction. 

Still working on the plan, so I have some time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wouldn't it be better to solder your wire onto the bottom of the rails instead of the side?
It would hide the wires.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Those look good enough. If they are going to be above grade, I just put the soldered feeders against the side of the rail closest to the nearest wall. I don't even weather/paint my rails if I know a camera won't ever show them.


----------

